# Recent Auction Score



## Steevo (Dec 27, 2012)

I recently bid in an auction that was clearing out a manual machine shop, and ended up winning about 12 lots, mostly end mills.

I got about 200 end mills, in all sizes and types, most of which are sharp and in good condition:




A bunch of miscellaneous tooling, including reams, heli-coil tools, work jacks, saw arbors, knurling tool, and two holders full of small and tiny end mills:




All in all, I spent just under $200 on all lots.

One lot had this in it, and I haven't figured out what it is yet:


----------



## xalky (Dec 27, 2012)

Whatever it is, somebody spent a lot of time making it.  Are those coil springs?

Nice score on the end mills. That's the way to buy them. Buying them one at a time is painful and costly. And all that misc tooling always comes in handy eventually.

EDIT: Maybe it's some kind of cam follower. Is that a bearing on top?


----------



## Steevo (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes, that is a roller-follower on top, and the top is spring loaded via the two uprights that have coil springs around them.
As near as I can tell, when the top is pushed down, the center rod, which is split at the bottom, slides down into the base, into the area of the void in the base plate, as if to eject something from that space.
Maybe for injection molding some parts in that bottom cavity?


----------



## flutedchamber (Dec 27, 2012)

I doubt it's for injection molding.  Ejection pins are sometimes spring loaded, but not in that fashion.  Perhaps something to make a mark or hole in metal that was cam actuated?


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 27, 2012)

Probly a punch press die with an ejector


----------



## rwilliams (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like a good deal.


----------

